# Great Part Number Look Up / Year Cross Reference



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Found this when trying to cross reference my motors http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1248234100

Try it, Here is the info for my Johnson 35, driveshaft 

On the left side of page Select Motor Manufacturer. "Johnson"

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/parts.html 

Enter Part Number in search box.  "0323261" DRIVESHAFT 20" 
http://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1982/parts.html

On the right side of page it list Motor Manufacturer, Years used, and Model

http://gsa.boats.net/search?q=03232..._wide&btnG=Search+Johnson+Outboard+Parts+Only


----------

